# 2014 Cruze Diesel walk around and short drive



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its not meant to be aggressive MPG is what it was made for. Let Trifecta get ahold of one and give it some more H.P I bet 60 more would be enough that's what I thought when I test drove one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah he'll prob be able to get a lot of torque out of this engine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If the performance is as you describe I am glad we get the Korean engine because mine performs a lot better than that one does. Mind you that engine is still tight mine now has just over 5,000 miles on it and the performance has improved quite a bit since I picked up. Wonder if the aisian gear box is the problem? You really can't tell how it compares with the 1.4 until you meet one at traffic lights and then there is a noticeable difference. Even bigger when climbing a steep hill.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

What is youtu.be ? I'm only asking because that looks like a Belgian site.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

It's just a way to shorten links so that they can be posted on twitter and whatnot


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

98sonoma said:


> It's just a way to shorten links so that they can be posted on twitter and whatnot


Oh, gotcha! Like one of those bit.ly things. I was actually nervous about clicking on it at first but I did and It's a good video. I bet the doors are heavier because of extra noise reduction. Probably some sheet melt on them to help deaden the engine vibration.

Did you think there was some turbo lag? The transmission might still be trying to learn the driver habits with all of the different test drivers. It might smooth out over time.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmm. I wasn't interested in this car as soon as i learned it only came in the 2LT Auto. 

After that review i literally have zero interest in it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Real weird that you wouldn't feel the torque. Wait till Vince gets his hand on this...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My heart just sank a little:/ I was ampted for this car...Guess I'll have to test drive one and see for myself.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> TD is noticeably heavier in the doors and the trunk lid.


Hmm, might have to ask around as I don't think there is any difference in the doors/deck lid area.
I talk to people who work on the line in Lordstown on occasion.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Several years back I had two cars that had very similiar peak hp numbers. A Saturn Astra I4 and a 2005 Jetta tdi. I dynoed them and they were within 5 hp on the same dyno.

If you drag raced these 2 cars, they had nearly identical 0-80mph times shifting at redline. But that is where the similiarity ended because in the real world, when just trying to maintain speed up grades, or pass some one at some RPM below redline, the diesel just murdered that gas engine. Badly.

If you try and drag race your diesel you might be disappointed as peak hp is similiar to a gas engine of the same category and it might even feel slower because the powerband is so much wider. But when you use it in the real world you will most likely be quite pleased.

The Cruze has more hp stock than my tdi had w/ a chip and that tdi was a BLAST to drive.

My wife's Cruze D is "scheduled for production" so it shouldn't be too much longer now until her's arrives.

Also, diesels have very robust designs to deal w/ the torque, as well as other upgraded components in the drivetrain. And of course they don't detonate and they are turbo charged. You are going to quickly find out that a modern common rail diesel w/ nothing more than a programmer is going to be an absolute beast. It's quite easy to safely double the hp of a modern diesel truck w/ just programming. I'd personally never go that far w/ my mods but an additional 50 hp and 100lb torque shouldn't hurt anything, should have stock like reliability, shouldn't smoke, get great mpg, wouldn't require any other parts to purchase, and would be a blast to drive.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Eh..not really liking the wheels :/


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Eh..not really liking the wheels :/


No one does...I think those will be the first thing to go when I get mine. I am a big fan of the LTZ wheels though.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Wish they'd just make it a power train option, even if it only came with the automatic.


----------



## Papachester (May 20, 2013)

I want it it look like an LTZ but with Diesel. I dont get what is so hard about that.

The lower rolling resistance tires can't make that much of difference, plus they reduce traction. Which if you live anywhere that gets snow/ice, its not very desirable.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Hmm. I wasn't interested in this car as soon as i learned it only came in the 2LT Auto.


I'd like a stick but the fact is that manual transmissions are not long for this world. I know I've heard rumblings from people at Honda that they're not selling enough vehicles to cover the engineering and tooling costs for manual transmissions anymore for any single platform. Aside from a car like the NSX we may be quickly approaching a time where you'll never see a stick on a Honda again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

From here, it sounds like it idles like a direct injection car (Honda Accord, Sonata, etc - they've got a loud tick to em at idle).

I was REALLY impressed with how quiet the newer TDI's are at idle or under hard acceleration. They're not 
"fast" either though, but there is an excellent amount of power there at any RPM.

With only 148 HP, I wouldn't really expect the diesel to be fast when you put the pedal down. C'mon...it weighs 3500 lbs with that much power, of course it's slow. But the power curve is probably great, and it can probably pull up a hill or make a pass real well.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

What we already do know, Dan is that the Eco has 1-2mm shorter welds and its 214 pounds lighter than an LT. So it would be interesting to see what you find out. But owning an 2 Ecos, that's the first thing I noticed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

When I drove it I was really sluggish until about 1500 rpm give ortake then it got up and went. Take it I had 4 passengers. But the Jetta only has 138 hp those have always been sluggish, look at mercedes diesels.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not at all bagging on the car. This was a quick video, I took it and uploaded it. No editing and I was trying to drive while I shot it, so it's not at all a professionally done video. 

I agree with all of you on this one. This car is definitely a beast. This car definitely has potential. I know the suspension is much better and I know the engine internals are as strong as an ox. It just wasn't all that impressive stock. I had just anticipated this car forever and it feels like a barge. You can really tell they beefed up the rear suspension. The huge bars running from both sides really stiffen the rear. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

214 lbs? No. Try 70. An LT manual is 3100. 

The welds were applied to all cars for the 2012 M.Y. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Hmm. I wasn't interested in this car as soon as i learned it only came in the 2LT Auto.
> 
> After that review i literally have zero interest in it.


Wait till they put a 6mt in it.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Does this car have the safety package avail. The wife was curious about that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> You can really tell they beefed up the rear suspension. The huge bars running from both sides really stiffen the rear.


Are you sure you were not seeing the Z-link rear suspension pieces your ECO is missing? I do know the diesel is also equipped with it. 

2011-2012 Used to be all 1LT, eco automatics, 2LT and LTZ(possibly LS but never looked) came with the z-link. As of 2013 only the LTZ its standard and the only way to get on a 1LT or 2LT is with with RS package. 

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk73/DonPatrizio/048-6.jpg


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Eco suspension









Diesel


















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

yep, thats just the z-link.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Are you sure you were not seeing the Z-link rear suspension pieces your ECO is missing? I do know the diesel is also equipped with it.
> 
> 2011-2012 Used to be all 1LT, eco automatics, 2LT and LTZ(possibly LS but never looked) came with the z-link. As of 2013 only the LTZ its standard and the only way to get on a 1LT or 2LT is with with RS package.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk73/DonPatrizio/048-6.jpg


Yeh, I never paid attention to anything but my Eco underneath. 

And Jblackburn, I meant Diesel weight, not LT sorry. And it's closer to 300 pounds heavier than an LT auto. 

And yes the safety package is available. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

My 2011 cruze LS has the Z-link suspension I'll take a picture and show it to you guys. IMO the disel has potential just needs a tune to wake it up plus give it time I'm sure vince is working on a tune for it soon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Calintz said:


> My 2011 cruze LS has the Z-link suspension I'll take a picture and show it to you guys. IMO the disel has potential just needs a tune to wake it up plus give it time I'm sure vince is working on a tune for it soon.


IF I remember correctly they removed from the LS in 2012. Probably saves GM a ton of money not installing on most cars now.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

spacedout said:


> IF I remember correctly they removed from the LS in 2012. Probably saves GM a ton of money not installing on most cars now.


Yeah that's what I heard and as well the mini storage compartment on top of the dash is gone too for the LS. From 2012 the LS has been striped down but at least it comes with steering wheel controls standard.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> IF I remember correctly they removed from the LS in 2012. Probably saves GM a ton of money not installing on most cars now.


Ah, I was wondering about that. The 2011 LS I drove felt like it handled better than the 2011 Eco when thrown around hard.

Z-Link is awesome, if a tad bit noisy over rough pavement. Too bad they're making you pay more to get it now.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wanted: Cruze Diesel Wheels*



trevor_geiger said:


> Eh..not really liking the wheels :/


*To each his own, eh? ...* because I'm really head-over-heels enamoured with the 2014 US-spec Cruze Diesel wheels and am keen to put a set on my 2012 Cruze. *Cruzen comrades everywhere UNITE!* and tell family, friends and neighbours that I'm in market to buy a set of new takeoffs when available.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> Does this car have the safety package avail. The wife was curious about that.



rescueswimmer,

The 2014 Cruze Diesel has the Enhanced Safety Package available but it requires the 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package. The safety package includes: Rear Park Assist, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert and Side Blind Zone Alert.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Are you sure you were not seeing the Z-link rear suspension pieces your ECO is missing? I do know the diesel is also equipped with it.
> 
> 2011-2012 Used to be all 1LT, eco automatics, 2LT and LTZ(possibly LS but never looked) came with the z-link. As of 2013 only the LTZ its standard and the only way to get on a 1LT or 2LT is with with RS package.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk73/DonPatrizio/048-6.jpg


The 2LT has it standard, the 1LT does not unless you order the RS package. GM's famous de-contenting


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *To each his own, eh? ...* because I'm really head-over-heels enamoured with the 2014 US-spec Cruze Diesel wheels and am keen to put a set on my 2012 Cruze. *Cruzen comrades everywhere UNITE!* and tell family, friends and neighbours that I'm in market to buy a set of new takeoffs when available.


We should talk, I would be interested in replacing my Cruze diesel's wheels as soon as the car arrives.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> What we already do know, Dan is that the Eco has 1-2mm shorter welds and its 214 pounds lighter than an LT. So it would be interesting to see what you find out. But owning an 2 Ecos, that's the first thing I noticed.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Where are you getting these numbers from? An LT weights 3100 lbs, there is no way an Eco is under 2900 lbs. All the data and specs say 3000-3010 lbs.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Where are you getting these numbers from? An LT weights 3100 lbs, there is no way an Eco is under 2900 lbs. All the data and specs say 3000-3010 lbs.


I corrected myself. I had LT on the mind. The Eco is 300 pounds lighter than the Diesel. 

I drove it again with one of the GM trainers. It's ok, just laggy compared to my Eco with the trifecta. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I corrected myself. I had LT on the mind. The Eco is 300 pounds lighter than the Diesel.
> 
> I drove it again with one of the GM trainers. It's ok, just laggy compared to my Eco with the trifecta.
> 
> ...


You need 2 things to get the best out of a standard diesel.
1) at least 3 - 5 thousand miles on it.
2) learn to start off with a light foot, mashing the throttle is like driving a carby car with a huge flat spot.

Once the car is rolling you can put your foot down and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Any real world MPG reports yet.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> Any real world MPG reports yet.


Just that one of the engineers was able to get 900 out of a tank. Tank is said to actually be 15.9 gallons. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I drove one today. 

First impressions: it drives like a Cruze. The engine is definitely torquey and has a lot of low-end power , there's no doubt about it. But it's not "fast" by any means. It feels a lot like a 1.4T ith a bigger turbo. There is a HUGE amount of lag from a stop, and then it picks up quickly with a sudden rush of power the feels like it's gone by the time you hit 3500 RPM. It's much like the regular gas Cruze: it's got a good amount of torque in higher gears, but drop a gear and floor it, and you're surprised not to really find any more power than it was already giving you. Driving my 1LT home, I think they would be pretty darn close in a race.

They masked the extra weight well - handling is good for such a heavy car, and the car is VERY quiet on the inside - moreso than a 1 or 2LT. There's not much road noise inside the cabin at all, and the engine is pretty quiet cruising along near 1100-1500 RPM until you press on the pedal a little more.

The Aisin transmission is extremely smooth and a lot less clunky than the gas Cruze automatics. Downshifts need a stab of the pedal, but the engine is plenty torquey enough to pick up and change lanes in traffic without needing a downshift in the first place. Passing power still leaves a bit to be desired if you've ever driven anything besides a 4-cylinder.

The engine is a lot louder and a bit less refined than a TDI VW. The first time I drove a 2.0 TDI, I couldn't believe it was a diesel - it was so quiet. This one, you're aware you're driving a diesel if you're driving along with the window down. 

It's nice, but I wouldn't pay $26,000 for one. Chevy is not offering any incentives on the Diesels at the present time to sell them at or below invoice pricing.


----------



## merve023 (May 25, 2013)

hi, I have a 2 litre turbo diesel automatic. I'm happy as punch with it. great take off at the lights if needed, I can increase speed for overtaking or quick manoeuvre at a flash ( I leave other cruze's at the lights ), great fuel range, large trunk. I myself just like driving under the speed limit and seeing the country side as I drive. Same I bought the standard model.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Will be interesting with some real world testing when they get some miles on them.
We all know they have a "break-in" time period before they run their best. Comparing it to a tuned and modded turbo gas engine is not fair, IMO. Once the tuners get a hold of this(Diesel) it will most likely have the fastest 1/4 mile times out of the lineup.


----------

